# SV Gizzards and Hearts



## Holly2015 (Apr 21, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2019)

Love gizzards and yours looks great


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 21, 2019)

What PC Farmer said goes for me too.'
Like!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Thanks for the likes. If you have access to a SV give this method a try. You'll be hooked.



I have a SV.  Getting the meat is the hard part


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Every Giant grocery store around me in the poultry cooler has packs of gizzards and hearts for about $1.50 a pound.
> 
> If you can't find them let me know and the next nice Saturday I'll deliver you 5 or 10 pounds. It'll give me somewhere to ride.



I will check giant here.  And let you know


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 21, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Thanks for the likes. If you have access to a SV give this method a try. You'll be hooked.



Seems to me I've put off getting an SV unit long enough.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2019)

Same here. I like to eat them but finding them can be a challenge. One of the tastiest Hearts I ever had was a happy accident. I was using a whole Chicken to make Soup. I had the Heart, Gizzard and Liver set aside for the dogs. A pan with Hamburger Grease was on the stove from lunch, so rather than getting another pan I heated that pan. I cut the Heart, Gizzard and Liver in half and fried them until just until just slightly pink. They smelled Great! I hit them with salt and pepper and took a taste. The Gizzard was still tough but the Liver was tender. The Heart? The Heart was out of this World delicious! Tender,Juicy and a fabulous flavor. Had to be the Beef Fat that made it that tasty. If I can find Hearts I will plan to make Burgers the day before and repeat the process...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks Holly, It's on my to-do list...


----------



## baboy (Apr 22, 2019)

Someone Say Gizzards!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 22, 2019)

Tubs of parts.  That's a happy sight, right there.


----------

